
Inside Japan's extremely minimalist homes - JJseiko
http://uk.businessinsider.com/inside-japans-extremely-minimalist-homes-2016-6
======
gaspoweredcat
i live much like this here in the UK, a while ago i realized that the only
thing i really used was my laptop so when i moved house i ditched everything,
the only things i had in my flat were a bed, a wardrobe, coffee equipment and
white goods (washer, dryer, fridge) and of course my trusty laptop. i havent
missed any of the crap i got id of

